# Look at what Up In Smoke did for me!!



## buzzard (Nov 17, 2006)

i would like to take this time to thank brother Up In Smoke for making my picture soooooo much better.  if someone can take the pic from 131x136 down to 120x120 please let me know.  im not sure how, when he used the same pic i have posted, it grew in size!

This is awsome!!!!


----------



## soflaquer (Nov 17, 2006)

Very cool, Buzzard!  Nice work, Up In Smoke.

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Nov 17, 2006)

Now that's the avatar for our OTBS Resident Jester!! 

I echo Jeff's comment "Nice work, Up in Smoke!!"

Buzzard-You look sooo much better!! :mrgreen:
I have reduced it down to 113X120 pixels but some how lost the animation. Plus it's just a bit gamey er-ah I mean just a bit grainy.  :roll:


----------

